

Tindie: like Etsy for electronics - anigbrowl
https://tindie.com/

======
srik
There are little things that would eventually be improved I'm sure, but right
now the biggest, albeit slightly vague, feedback I got is - "Make it more
_passionate_." Like Etsy does for handmade goods or sparkfun does for its
electronic parts; (You're lucky because your target audience is easy to
excite). Not like ebay does where they have to deal with a generic store
because they dont know what to specialise for. As it is the bootstrap theme
looks nifty, but doesnt get me excited as much as it possibly could.

Brilliant idea though. So much potential, great job man :)

~~~
emilepetrone
Can't agree with this more. There needs to be more indie in tindie. The only
problem is time and getting stuff built as fast as possible. But great comment
and there definitely be more soul coming to the site.

------
emilepetrone
I made tindie, so if anyone has any feedback I'm all ears!

~~~
iamwil
Where did you find the people who are working on these posted projects, and
how did you get them to post?

I think generally, etsy works because they can sell small runs of handmade
things at a premium to cover costs (not the only reason). I'm not sure what
the costs are to get small runs of circuit boards made, but it may push up
prices of small runs of electronics to be much higher than what we're use to
paying--and people generally don't think of electronics as being 'handmade' to
justify paying the high premium. It's not a show stopper, but it's something
I'd watch out for.

That said, it might work for addons for already made platforms like raspberry
pi, arduino, etc. I think it's worth a shot to try it out. Keep us posted of
your progress.

~~~
emilepetrone
Initially, I just threw a post on /r/arduino asking people if they thought it
was a good idea, then had a signup form for people to start seeding projects
before the site was built.

[http://www.reddit.com/r/arduino/comments/rxyjb/would_you_sup...](http://www.reddit.com/r/arduino/comments/rxyjb/would_you_support_an_arduino_marketplace_or_am_i/)

~~~
rockmananoff
What kind of payment/shopping cart system do you use to allow people to sell
products on your site?

~~~
emilepetrone
Stripe for payments. Shopping cart built into Cartridge, a django framework

------
kefs
I have to sign-up to buy anything? I can understand for sellers, but buyers?

~~~
emilepetrone
Hmm interesting point... let me crunch on this one

------
jonhendry
I look forward to the Tindie equivalent of Regretsy.com

------
emilepetrone
Sorry gang for the site going down. Working on it now.

~~~
marquis
Will this work outside of the U.S.? I know a number of talented hardware
designers in South America, for example.

~~~
emilepetrone
They can definitely add items and sell on the site. There are sellers all over
the US & Europe, but I'm all in favor of South American makers.

------
greenranger
Really great idea. I was actually pondering this concept to myself the other
day. I had noticed there wasn't really a "go-to" place for people to buy and
sell custom tech gear. I mean, I guess ebay would be the default, but ebay is
a pile of shit aesthetically.

Good luck on this!

------
9k9
I must say the site is very slow.

~~~
emilepetrone
Starting to see this myself. I'll look into making some changes once the
traffic dies down. Thanks for the feedback- emile

------
Kudos
Twitter Bootstrap header cheapens the whole thing for me. It's fine if you're
designing the documentation for an open source project. It's not fine for a
commercial product.

~~~
nl
>user: Kudos

>about: Engineer at Engine Yard Founder of localhostr.com

wget <http://localhostr.com>

.. .. <div id="wrapper"> <div class="hero-container"> <div id="header"> <ul
class="unstyled pull-right" id="top-nav"> ...

That sure looks like bootstrap to me.

While I understand that you said the bootstrap _header_ cheapens the whole
thing, I think that criticism is very "inside baseball", and in the wider
market no one cares.

(Personally, I like the bootstrap header and I think anything that speeds up
time-to-market should be applauded.)

~~~
Kudos
My comment was not against using Bootstrap to bootstrap your design, it's
against using Bootstrap as your design.

